# Dog has lump below eye



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I posted on a dog forum, but haven't gotten any responses yet. I thought I noticed a bit of a swelling on Amanda's face when I got her, but it was so slight I thought it was just fluffy fur. Then I noticed it again today and felt it. It is a lump, like a little softish bean, about an inch or two below her right eye. It moves under the skin. There isn't one on the other side. Doesn't seem to cause her pain. Does anyone know what this is? Should I be concerned?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would take her in to the vet and just see what they say. I never like to mess with their eye sight.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree with Karen . Is her eye tearing ? Could she have gotten something in her stuck in her lower lid that doesnt seem to be bothering her at the moment ? Take a look inside the lower lid , gently pull the skin downward with your finger just below the eye socket , not too close to her eye so as not to irritate anything. See if you see something foreign in there. Sometimes they can get something lodged in there that migrates to a place that is less bothersome to them and they leave it alone. You can try to flush the eye with some eye wash.
If you have a small light have someone hold her to get a better look.
Flushing it may also dislodge something too. Just might save a trip to the vets . But if you dont see anything , take her in. 
JMO.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

No, it has nothing to do with her eye; it's closer to her mouth. I was only using her eye as a reference point. It's a couple inches from her eye.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh Im sorry . Could be a tooth/gum issue.
Probably will have to see the vet for this one.
She could have something lodged in her gum. Can you put your hand in her mouth to feel around ? Maybe you can find a thorn or stick thats stuck in there....
She's a beauty


----------

